# Our first title!!!!



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

Guys anna just earned her CGC!!!! I'm super super excited because its one of many to come!!!!!! 









She impressed even me during the test! While testing reaction to sound I placed Anna in a down and the evaluator slammed a metal folding chair on the ground right next to her, Anna didn't move or even blink or care... Hahah it scared ME lol!! 

Positions/revere in water - YouTube

Also here is a video of us doing some OB in water  





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brightspot (Apr 18, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow! Congrats. This is one of my goals with Jazz.


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

graciesmom said:


> Wow! Congrats. This is one of my goals with Jazz.


It's not really hard at all!! I'd like to try her CD next I'm just having trouble finding much info on the test 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

Congratulations to the both of you! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

Thank you everyone )


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Congrats


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Congratulations on a job well done!

I got my first title on my dog earlier this year (scent detection) I was so freaking proud of her too, she's been a challenge, so it was something of a holy miracle to me. lol

Go doggies go!


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

blackshep said:


> Congratulations on a job well done!
> 
> I got my first title on my dog earlier this year (scent detection) I was so freaking proud of her too, she's been a challenge, so it was something of a holy miracle to me. lol
> 
> Go doggies go!


That's sooo cool where did you get your detection title? I looked in to that but couldn't find much info, is it different then nose work? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Congratulations. Is the BH next?


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

Steve Strom said:


> Congratulations. Is the BH next?


She's only 9months, she can't get her BH for a long time still -_- 

Buuuut I was thinking of trying to get her CD (I think it's entry level OB title I I understand correctly) just I keep busy and also we are starting dock diving really soon 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Ah, I didn't know she was that young. (Or I completely missed you saying she was) But, good luck with all of them.


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

Steve Strom said:


> Ah, I didn't know she was that young. (Or I completely missed you saying she was) But, good luck with all of them.


Of course, thank you, she's just a little baby  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

